# Joining the coolant problem gang



## jlouie1976 (Dec 25, 2013)

We have a 2012 Cruze 1.4 turbo automatic. At 14000 miles replaced first water pump..then about 3 weeks ago had it replaced again at 43000 miles. Then 3 days ago could smell coolant and see steam from front of car. Took it back to dealer and they couldnt find the leak. They added a dye and we have to take it back. Very happy with my local dealer they have been great..VERY disipointed in the car and Chevy customer service. Have been ignored. Has any one had any luck with Chevy making this right or fixing the problem. Wish we would have not bought this lemon car. Thanks Jason, Festus Mo


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Starting to look like extending to the 6 year 120k mile warranty was a good idea. Unfortunately, with my driving, I'll reach 120k miles in about 4 years.

Nice that the dealer is doing right by you though. Good luck!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I'll reach 100K next year... 200+ miles per day..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like the 1.4LT Cruze engine has learned to _"...*mark-*its-territory..." _like *Harley-Davidson*™ motorcycles are known to do...only instead of *black OIL*, the Cruze is using its *PINK Dexcool coolant *(wink,wink)!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The water pump is a known issue. They revised it at some point but we don't know how many cars had theirs replaced with an old defective one. 

Steam though? Are you 100% sure it was coolant? There are only a few places where coolant can drip and burn and they aren't that hard to find..

Sent from mobile.


----------



## jlouie1976 (Dec 25, 2013)

absolutely sure its coolant. not sure why we can't find out work leaking there's two little spots on garage floor where you can see its dripped. the dealer we bought the car from we're not very helpful and or friendly but the dealer here in town has been awesome. this new leak is kind of strange like I can smell it and I can see steam but its almost intermittent.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

When you see the 'steam' where is it? Is it coming from the front grill area of the car? Is it a heavy white smoke? Does it only happen while you're stopped?

If the 'steam' is at the grill, and you answer YES to the other questions, then, its not the water pump.. I had this problem as well, thinking it was the water pump.. my local dealer said it was, and replaced it.. However, the next day, it was hot, turned on the A/C, and it didn't work. Turns out, it was a hole in my condensing unit, and thats where the puff of white smoke was coming from, instead.

The water pump was leaking as well, and was replaced under what the dealership said was a recall.


----------



## jlouie1976 (Dec 25, 2013)

yes that sounds just like our problem thank you.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

newsguy99 said:


> When you see the 'steam' where is it? Is it coming from the front grill area of the car? Is it a heavy white smoke? Does it only happen while you're stopped?
> 
> If the 'steam' is at the grill, and you answer YES to the other questions, then, its not the water pump.. I had this problem as well, thinking it was the water pump.. my local dealer said it was, and replaced it.. However, the next day, it was hot, turned on the A/C, and it didn't work. Turns out, it was a hole in my condensing unit, and thats where the puff of white smoke was coming from, instead.
> 
> The water pump was leaking as well, and was replaced under what the dealership said was a *recall*.


Unfortunately, nobody seems to absolutely KNOW which GM *RECALL* that is, which makes it difficult to confirm or deny. Would be extremely helpful if someone could identify it's *NUMBER*...such as printed on a customers work order or work detail listing.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Water pump was never a recall.

If seepage was found the pump and retaining bolts were to be replaced.....the bolts were considered a product update but pump replacement was required wether leaking at the flange or mechanical seal.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jlouie1976 said:


> We have a 2012 Cruze 1.4 turbo automatic. At 14000 miles replaced first water pump..then about 3 weeks ago had it replaced again at 43000 miles. Then 3 days ago could smell coolant and see steam from front of car. Took it back to dealer and they couldnt find the leak. They added a dye and we have to take it back. Very happy with my local dealer they have been great..VERY disipointed in the car and Chevy customer service. Have been ignored. Has any one had any luck with Chevy making this right or fixing the problem. Wish we would have not bought this lemon car. Thanks Jason, Festus Mo


Hello jlouie,

I'm glad to hear that your local dealership is working to address your concerns but I apologize that you are experiencing this with your Cruze. I would be happy to look into this concern for you. You mentioned that you worked with our Customer Service before. Would you please PM me your previous SR number or your full name and contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership? 

I look forward to your reply, 

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

jlouie1976 - did you ever get the coolant smell issue resolved? If so what was the fix? You had a physical leak somewhere so I am guessing that you don't have the same issue as my Cruze with the coolant smell inside AND outside the vehicle, or do you?


----------

